# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Elita  Shqiptare  e  Turqise

## Besa

Pershéndetéje  gjithéve !

Ne fillim  ju  kérkoj  ndiesé , pér  gabime  qé  mund ti béj  ne  shkrim timin , sepse, uné  kam lindé  dhe  kam shkuar ne  shkolle  ketu  ,  dhe  ne  Turqi  siq'é  e dini  shumica e shkollave  eshte ne  gjuhen Turke.

Tani  pra ,kaloj ne  temen  qé  dua ,ne  mundési  timen , 
t'ju shkruaj  pér  figurat   Shqiptaré  , qé   kan luajté   rol te  madh
dhe  ne  Perandorin  Osmane , ne  shum  fusha ; si  pérshembéll  ,
administraté , art , et. .

Pér  Shqiptarét , qé  kan qené kryeministér  ne  kohen  e  Perandorisé  Osmane  lexova  ,  sot nga  faqet  e Albasoul'it , postuar  nga  Albo (me fal  se nuk te njoh !) njé intervist  me njé  prof. Turk per gazeten "Koha Joné" .
Sigurisht  ka  shum  pér   t'ju shtuar  ketyre  te  dhénave té  kéti  profesori ! . 
Edhe  uné , dua  t'ju shkruaj  nga  njé  libér , e pérgaditur  nga dy 
 njerez  té  çmuaré ..  Njéri  prej  tyre   Shqiptaré ,  pikrishté  qé  i takon  "elites  Shqiptaré  te  Turqisé"   njeri   me te verteté  shum  i  çmuaré  zot. "Nexhip P. Alpan "  (i lindur  ne  Zhulat té Gjirokastrés  1920,   i shperngulur  né  Turqi . Ka  shkruar  shume  vepra ,pedagogjike , turkologjike  dhe  albanologjike   dhe  ish  shqipfolés  né  radio  "Zéri  i  Turqisé")  .  Tjetri  zot.  "Nesip  Kaqi"  ambasador  mes  viteve  1976 -1992 ne  Rumani ,Algjeri dhe  Turqi .


Krahas sherbimit  ushtarak dhe  qeveritar, Shqiptarét né  jetén  osmane  kané  shérbyer  né   çdo  sektor   tjetér   té   jetés.
Ketu poshté  do  té  shénojmé  shkurtimisht  sa  pér  t'i  nxjerré né  drité  disa  figura  té   réndésishme , qé  i  kemi  zgjedhur  nga  librat   historike , enciklopedike , biografike osmane e  turke.

JAHJA  BEJ  DUKAGJINI : Eshté  njé  nga  djemté  e  familjes  sé  "Leké  Dukagjinit" ,qé  mund  té  jeté  strehuar  ose  marré peng ,rritur  e  stérvitur né  oborrin  Perandorak ,u  dallua  si  ushtarak ,  mori  pjesé né luftime  qé  komandonte  Sulltan  Sulejman  Kanuni né  Tameshvar (  Hungari)  
Jahja  beu , u shqua  edhe né  poezi . Turqishten  e  Stambollit  e  zotéronte  fare  bukur .  Vjershat  i kishte  pérmbledhur  né  njé  divan (antologji)  dhe  kishte  zéné  vendin  né  dhjeté  poetét  e  dalluar  té  asaj  kohe. 1520-1566      .....Jahja  Dukagjini  qé  s'e  kishte  harruar  atdheun  dhe  popullin  Shqiptar  né  Mesnevie (distike) "Genxhinei  Raz" pohon:
"Arnavud  asli  olubdur  aslim
Kiliç  ile dirilibdur  neslim.."  qé  do  té  thoté  (  Sojin  ekam Shqiptar  dhe  farefisi  im  jeton  me  shpaté  ne  dore ).

OSMAN  BEJ  DUKAGJINI (? -1603) : Nipi i  vezirit hero Ahmet  Pashe  Dukagjinit (?-1517) dhe  biri i Mehmet  Pashé  Dukagjinit (?-1554) qé  ésht  dhéndri  i  Sulltan  Yavuz  Selimit .Ky  pashé kishte  marré  pjesé  ne  luftime dhe  kishte  shérbyer  si  vali  né  Halep  e Misir (Egjipt) .     Ýshte  dijetar  i  urté ,punoi  si  kadi  né  Stamboll  dhe  hartoj  vepren  biografike " Kadité  e  Stambollit"  ka  béré  dhe  pérkthime  nga  kultura  islame.

ARKITEKT   KASEM  AGAI (1570-1660) : Ka lindur ne  fshatin Grémsh=Gramsh té   krahines sé Tomoricés .Rininé  e  paré  e kaloi  né Berat. Pastaj  babai  tij  e  dérgoi  né  Stamboll  pér  studime  profesionale. U  bé  asistent  pran   "Koxha  Mimar  Sinanit" (té madh) dhe "Sedefqar  Mehmet  Elbasanit" Duke  u  dalluar né  punime  arkitekturale mé  1595  u  afirmua  arkitekt  i pallatit . Me 1622 u  bé  kryearkitekt (mimarbaþý) Me 1627 u gradua kryerkitekt. Ka  ndértuar  JENI XHAMI (Xhaminé e re) té  Stambollit ,ka  dhe  shum  vepra  tjera.   Nukinderpreu  lidhjet  me  atdheun, erdhi  disa  her  né  Shqipéri , béri ndértime dhe siguroi me djersén  nje  pasuri  té  madhe.Ka  léné  nje  testament  njé  vakéfname. Eshté  varrosur  né  Yskydar (Stamboll)

KRYEMJESHTER  MEHMET  ISA : Eshté   njé arkitekt  me  origjin  Shqiptaré , pore  nuk  i dihet  daté-lindja e datévdekja.  
Eshté  njé  nga  kryemjshtrit  e  Tyrbes  sé  famshme  TAXH - MAHAL né  INDI .  Mehmet  Isai  qé ka  qené  njé  asistent  i  Koxha  Mimar  Sinanit , kishte  lindur né  "Opar" Mund  té  két  vdekur  né  burg  i  verbuar  prej    Shah  Xhihanit  mosmirénjohjes
rreth  viteve  1660 , pasé  rrézimit  té  SHAH  Xhihanit  u   rivarorros prané  tyrbes  TAXH- MAHAL .

ARKITEKT  SINAN  ATIK  AGAI (?-1471):  Ky  arkitekt  quhet  edhe  Sinan Isuf .  Megjithése  nuk  dihet  plotésisht  jeta  e  tij , shum  shkrimtaré   thoné  se   Sinan  Atiku  ka  qené  Shqiptar  "devshirme" ,  i  miréstérvitur  dhe  edukuar  né  pallatin  Osman .  Eshté  arkitekti qé  kishte  ndértuar   XHAMINE
FATIH pass marrjes  té Stambollit .
Kuptohet  se  veprat  e  Sinan  Atikut do  té  jené  ngatérruar  me  veprat  arkitekturale  aq  té shumta  (400  e   mé  tepér)  té  
Koxha  Mimar Sinanit (arkitekt)  qé  kishte  lindur  ne  Kajseri  nga  njé  fam. "devshirme"  shpérngulur  nga  Rumelia .

ARKITEKTI  MEHMET  SEDEFQAR (1562-1618) :Eshté  marré  si  devshirme  nga  "Elbasani" me 1562 dhe  u bé  nxenési dhe  asistenti  i  Koxha Mimar  Sinanit . Béri  studime  né  Rumeli  dhe Lindje  té  Mesme .  Né  vitet 1597 -1598drejtor i  pergjithshém i
krojeve té  Stambollit ku  sherbej  8  vjet .  Me  1606  u  bé  kryearkitekt , ndértoi  dhe  zbukuroi  mjaft  faltore  dhe  pallate, kryevepra  e  tij  ésht  XHAMIA e  SULLTAN  AHMETIT (XHAMIA  BLU) .  Thuhet  se  Koxha  Mimar  Sinani  para se  té  vdiste  kishte  léné  vasiet  (testament)  qé   detyra  e  tij  té zévendésohej  prej  Mehmet Sedefqarit.


NJE  YLL  I  PASHUAR  I KENGES 

DEDE  ISMAIL  EFENDI (1777-1845):  Ka  lindur  ne  Stamboll ,por  rrjedh  nga  njé  fam. Shqiptar. Babi  i  tij  Sulejman  Agai  qé  ishte  shpérngulur  nga  Elbasani pér  né  Stamboll ,kishte bleré  njé  hamam , nga  ky  shkak  mbiemrin " Kosturi" e  shndérroi   né  "Hamamizade" ( Bir  Hamamxhiu).
Ismaili qé  né djaléri, u  dallua  pér  talentin  poetik  e muzikor .Kur
ishte  8  vjeç dhe  vazhdonte shkollen  fillore  nisi  té  marré  mésime  té  posaçme nga  mésuesit  e  muzikés ,  sidomos  prej  Sheh  n.  Ali ,N.Dedesé .   Me kété  rast  vazhdonte  dhe  Teqené  Mevlevive  né  "Jenikapé"Mé 1798 u  bé  dervish.  U  lidh  me  teqené  qé  i jepte  réndési  muzikés  orientale .Kompozimet  qé  bénte pélqeheshin  shum  nga  Sulltan  Selimi III. Né  vitin  1800  u  gradua "Dede" (Gjysh i Teqesé)  
 Kénget  e  tij  pasi  u  pélqyen  edhe  nga  oborri i  Sulltanit u  emérua  kryemuezin  né  pallat .  Kété  detyr  e  vazhdon  deri  sa  vdiq.
Kénget  ishin  me  karakter popullor  dhe  hartuar   me  njé  Turqishte  té  thejshté.   Kénga  e  titulluar;"Zylfyndedir  Benim  Bahtý  Siyahým !...." ( Fati  im  i  zi  varet   tek  floket  e  tua ! )  u  pélqye  shum  prej  Sulltan  Selimit.  

Dede  Ismail  Efendiu kishte kompozuar  mé  tepér   se  200  vepra  muzikore .  Sot  kané  mbetur  té paharruara   dhe  dégjohen  me  kénaqési  160  kéngé  Turke- klasike....


DIJETARE  TE  SHQUAR

HALIL  PASHA  BUSHATI (? -1808)  Poet  dhe  dijetar

HUSEIN  QAMIL  BEJ  TEPELENA (1865-1921): Nipi  i Ali  Pashé Tepelenés ,poet , ka  vepra  té  botuara  dhe  rreth  15  doréshkrime.

SELIM SIRRI  PASHA (1800-1919):Nipi  Ali  Pashé  Tepelenés . poet  lirik  i  dalluar.

MUSTAFA  RESHIT SALIH  PASHA (1862-1919) :Lindi  né Janiné, biri  i  Vezir Mehmet  Aqif  Pashés. Kishte  hartuar  poema  fillozofike.

HASAN  HAKI  PASHA (1826-1895) :Ka  lindur  né  Shkodér dhe  padishahut  i  qe  paraqitur  me  petka  Shqiptare. Sherbeu  si  mutasarréf (zv.  Vali)


NUMAN  MENEMENXHIOGLU (1893-1958) :Dipllomat  i  dalluar ,  shérbeu  si ambasador  né  Paris  né  fillim  té  luftés II Botérore.
Deputet  gjaté  viteve  1955-1956  dhe  1957-58 .

TURHAN  PASHA  (1846-?) :  I lindur  né Janiné ,dipllomat  dhe  burr-shteti . Né  kohen  Osmane  shérbeu si  ambasador  né  Vien,Moské ,Madrid etj. Pasé  Luftesé I  Botérore  mori  pjesé  né  qeveriné  Shqiptare  me  25  Dhetor 1918  si  dhe  né  konferencén  e  Paqes  mbajtur  né  Paris me  25  shkurt  1919 . Mbrojti   drejtat   Shqiptare   duke  bashképunuar   me  shum  delegacione  té  diasporés  Shqiptaré..

PASHKO  VASA - VASO  PASHE  SHKODRANI  (1825-1892)
Njé  nga  shtyllat  e  forta  rilindjes  shqiptare ... Pa  shpalljes  sé  kushtetutés  I  Osmane (1876)  shkoi  né  Stamboll  dhe   u  bashkua  me  pishtarét  e  rilindjes  té  kryesuar  prej " Sami  Frashérit" Mé 1878  thurri  vjershén "MOJ  SHQYPNÝ e  MJERA  SHQYPNI"  qé  u  konsiderua  si  hymni  kombétar  i  Lidhjes  Shqiptare  té  Prizrenit. 
Vaso  Pasha qé  né  vitin  1870  kishte  nisur té perhapte  shkronjat  Shqipe  ..Bashkpunoi  me "Cemiyeti  Ilmiye Arnavudiye"
(Vatra  e  Kulturés  Shqiptare)  té  Stambollit  té  kryesuar  prej  Sami  Frashérit .  Ka  botuar  njé  seri  librash  Shqip , Fréngjisht ,
Arabisht etj.    Kryesoret   jané :

1)  Skicé  historike  mbi  Malin  e  Zi, sipas  traditave  Shqiptare , Stamboll 1872

2)  E  vérteta  mbi  Shqipériné  dhe Shqiptaré , Fréngjisht ,Paris 1879  (pérkthyer Anglisht ,Gjérmanisht,Arabisht )

3)  Alfabeti  latin  i  zbatuar  né Shqip , Fréngjisht ,Stamboll 1878

4)  Gramatika  Shqipe  pér  t'u  pérdorur nga  ata  qé  duan  té  mésojné  kété gjuhé  pa ndihmés ,  Londér ,  Fréngjisht  1887

5)  Bardha  e Temalit , roman  Fréngjisht 1890

6)  Bosnje Hersegovina sipas  Xhevdet  Efendiut  , Stamboll 1865 




Te nderuar  antaré , prap  do ti vazhdojm  kesaj  teme  ,qe  sipasé  mendimit  tim  ésht  me  réndési ti  njohim  keta  njeréz  té  çmuar  qé i  takojn  kombit tané .  Ju presé  t'ju  bashkanégjiteni  dhe  ju ,  urédhéroni  ...

----------


## Redi

Besa te falenderoj per kete informacion qe ke sjell ne Forum dhe shpresoj qe te lexojme akoma me teper te tilla.

Gjuhen shqipe e shkruan mjaft mire, per nje qe eshte lindur e rritur ne Turqi.

----------


## Dita

Besa, falemnderit qe i ke sjelle keto pjese te shkurtra biografike. Eshte me te vertete me rendesi t'i njohim figurat shqiptare qe kane dhene per kulturen e shkencen edhe pse ne vend te huaj.

Dhe na sill perseri te tjera. Psh interesante do te ishte dicka mbi Sami Frasherin, si vleresohet ai konkretisht ne librat turke, dicka e perkthyer apo e pershtatur prej teje per forumin.

Edhe per arkitekt Sinanin do te ishte me interes pak informacion me i zgjeruar.


Po te jap nje vote me kete rast Besa dhe qendrim te mbare ne forum!

Pershendetje!
Dita

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Besa!

Naber güzel kýz? Ýyisindir umarým...


Tash kalojmë në shqipe se mos na terheqin vëmendjen moderatorët

Të falemnderoj per kete permbledhje dhe Selam söyle Türkiyeye!

----------


## Mjellma

Besa kam nje pytje e nderuar.

Sa eshte e vertet se ylli i muzikes Turke Emil Sajen ka prejardhe shqiptare ?
Kam ndegju e mund ky degjim te jete gabim se ne nje koncert qe ajo ka mbajt per Kosove ne Stambol para 5-6 viteve ka kenduar kengen "Oj Kosove oj nana ime",gjate gjithe kohes duke kenduar ate keng ka qajt,ne ate koncert ajo per here te pare flet per prejardhjen e saj shqiptare.

Nese keni ndonje informat do jemi mirenjohese qe te me shkruani


Besa keni nje nofk shume te bukur

Mire mbeteshi

Mjellma

----------


## Besa

Pershéndetéje  !

Pasé  njé pauze , nga  punét  qé  pata e  metvértet isha  e  zanen, vazhdoj  pérseri pér  eliten Shqiptare  e  Turqisé . Pra dua  ti  falenderoi  posaqérisht ,Redin ,Diten , Starcraftin dhe  Mjellman ,qé  jukanbashkangjitur  temés , sigurisht sé  keshtu  béhej  ma  interesant ..



SAMI  FRASHERI (1850-1904)

Sami  Frashéri ishte  Albanolog ,Turkolog ,linguist ,letrar ,dramaturg ,mendimtar ,iluminist i shquar qé , jo vetém  si rilindés  Shqiptaré , po edhe  si Turkolog , i ka béré shérbime  kolosale  e  rrénjésore  edhe  letérsisé  e  gjuhés  Turke ,  edhe  Shqipes.

Né  jeten  e  tij  54  vjeqare ,  ka  hartuar  e botuar  54  vepra  letrare ,  gjuhésore ,  kulturore   Turqisht , dhe  dhjeté té  tjera  Shqip. Vepra  teatrale "Besa  ose  Fjala e  nderit"
"Fjalor enciklopedike botéror"..etj. kané  shérbyer edhe  pér  kulturén  e  kauzén  Shqiptare.

Sami Frashéri né  botén  Shqiptare  njihet  edhe  pér  alfabetin  e  gjuhes  Shqipe (1879) "Gramatika e Gjuhés  Shqipe" (1886) " Shqipéria ç'ka  qené ,ç'ésht dhe  ç'do  té  béhet ?"(1899)
...etj.
Samiu  né  letérsiné  moderne  Turke  éshté i  pari  qé  botoi  Turqisht  romanin "Dashuria e Talatit me  Fitnetin",(Stamboll-1873)  Mund  té  thuhet  se  Turkologjia  ka  filluar  me  Sami  Frashérin. Fjalori  Turqisht-  Turqisht éshté  i  pari  qé  guxoi  ta  botojé  me  titullin  Turqisht " Kamus-u Turki:"(fjalori  Turqisht,  fjalori  i  Turqishtes) se  Pallati Osman nuk 
lejonte té  thuhej "Turk" e "Turqi".
Né  njé  kohé  kur  as  Turku  veté  nuk  shprehej  dot:"Uné  jam  Turk  dhe  atdheu im quhet  Turqi". Sami  Frashéri  botoi  fjalorin e  gjhuhes  letrare  Turke.

Sami  Frashéri u bénte té  ditur  Turqve se ,  fjala " Osman-Otoman-Osmanli" éshté  titulli  i  njé  dinastie  familjare  perandorake..."   

Prandaj deri mé  1902  as  njé  letrar , linguist , shkrimtar  Turko- Osman  nuk  shkruante
dhe  botonte  dot psh. "shteti  Turk  atdheu Turk,gjuha  Turke, letérsia  Turke ..." Ata  detyroheshin té pérdornin epitetin "Osman"  dhe  kjo  situaté  vazhdoi  deri  mé  1920 , kur  u
themelua  shteti Turk  kombétar né  Ankara  i  drejtuar  prej  Mustafa  Qemal Ataturkut.
Sami  Frashéri  ésht  nga  guximtarét e paré -ndoshta  i  pari- qé  Turkun  e  shpétoi  nga  pérbuzja  shkullore  dhe  atij  i  dha  nderin, virtytin  e  madh  qé  e  meritonte.

Sipas  autobiografisé  té  vetéshkruar  prej  dorés  sé  tij Sami  Frashéri  thoté:
"Kam  lindur  me  1  Qershor  1266( 18 Qershor 1850) né  Frashér. Kur  isha  9  vjeq  mé  vdiq  babai , pas  dy  vjetésh  humba  edhe  nénén.  Pasi mora  mésimet  fillore  né  fshat ,  véllai  
im  imadhi  Abdyli  mé  1865  na  solli  familjarisht né  Janiné  ku  atje  nga  mésuesit  privaté  mésova  Arabishten  e  Persishten.  Bashk  me  Naimin  vazhdova  shkollen  Greke  "Zosimea". Mésimin  8  vjeqar  e  kreva  né  7  vjet duke  mésuar  edhe  Greqishten , 
Fréngjishten ,Italishten dhe  disiplinat  e  tjera  si  gjeografi , histori , fiziké , kimi , biologji...
Me  té  mbaruar  kété  shkollé  nisa  té punoja  si  sekretar  né  zyrén e  vilajetit. Mé
1872  erdha  né  Stamboll  dhe  fillova  té  punoj  né  shtyp  e  né  zyren  e  shtypit.
Béra  perkthime   nga  historia e  revolucionit  Francez.  Shkrova  dhe  botova  romanin  "Tahhashuk-u Talat  ve  Fitnat"(1872), hartova  dhe  libra  tjera...Mé  dérguan  né  Tripoli té
Libisé  pér  botimin  e  njé  gazete. Mé 1875  shkova  né Janiné ku  qéndrova  ca  kohé ,  dhe  duke  kaluar nga  Korfuzi Brindizi ,  Napoli ,  Messina  e  Malta  u  ktheva  né  Tripoli.  Késhtu  me  kété  rast pashé  dhe  ca  vise  té  Evropés. Me  1877  shkova  né  Rodos  si  drejtor  i  kabinetit  té  valiut , Vaso  Pashé  Shkodrani .  	Qéndrova  5  muaj  dhe  dhashé  doré heqéjen .  U  ktheva  né  Janiné  dhe  nisa  té  punoj  si  kryetar  i  njé  komisioni   ushtarak ,  té  kryesuar  nga  Abidin  Pashé  Dino .

Mé  1878  erdha  né  Stamboll  dhe  fillova  té nxjerr  veté  gazeten "Tercuman-i Shark " (Zédhénési  i  Lindjes). Hartova  disa  libra  xhepi  si :  Qytetérimi  Islam ,  Mitologjia ,  graté  tona ,Qielli ,Rruzulli yné Njeriu  ,  Proverbat ,  Njeriu  i  ri,  Gjuha , Anekdota
humoristike ,	Metoda  e  kritikes  Gjuha  e  huaj....etj. Né  vitin  1879 u emérova  sekretar né  komisionin  e  larté  pér  inspektimin  ushtarak.  Mé  1891 gézova  dhe  titullin e  kryesekretarit té  kétij  komisioni  qé  e  vazhdova  17  vjet . Tani  po  vazhdoj  té mbaroj  dhe  "Kamasul'Alamin , qé  ekisha  nisur  mé  1889 dhe  do  té  mbarohen  6  véllime  16x24 ,5000
faqe."  Né  kité  enciklopedi  madhore  jané  pérpunuar edhe  temat  historike, gjeografike ,etnike  letrare me  figurat  Shqiptare  né  krye...Né  vitet  1884-1886-1895 m'u dhané  ca  medalje  pér  punimet  qé  kisha  kryer .

Sami  Frashéri  edhe  arsimit  Turk  ika  shérbyer  me  afro  10  vepra  gjuhésore  , didaktike,
si  me  alfabete ,gramatika  e fjaloré qé  akoma  e  ruajné  vlerén  aktuale..

E  nderuar  Dita,  ishte  né  radh té  shkruaj  pér  Sami  Frashérin ,pore  pasi  jeni  interesuaré  diq. dhe  kishité  kérkuar  diq.  ma  gjérsisht pér  to , shpresoj  se sadopak  jupérgjia  juve posaqérisht. 
E qé kishét  pyetur si  vlersohej Sami  Frashéri  ne  librat  Turke ? Shpresoj  se  me kéto  té  dhéna jupérgjigja  , sepse kéto  té  dhéna  zaten  jan  marrur  nga  burimet ,arkivat  dhe enciklopediat  Turke..

Tani pra , shkurtimisht  vazhdojm dhe  me disa  figura  tjer;

ABDYL  FRASHERI (1839-1892)

Njé  nga  udhéheqésit e  Lidhjes  Shqiptare  té  Prizrenit.  Shkollen  e  mesme  me  véllezérit  Naim  e  Sami  Frashéri  e  mbaroi   né  Janiné . Pasi  u  vdiq  babai  i  tyre  Halit  beu ,  uvendosen  né  Stamboll  me  1864.
Abdyli mé  1876  u  zgjodh  deputet  né  parlamentin  e  paré  perandorak, qé  vazhdoi deri  me  "13  shkurt 1878"

Abdyl  Frashéri  mbronte  fort  viset  Shqiptare  té  shkelura  prej  Sllavo Grekéve .
Né  njé  sesion  té  parlamentit  mé  15  Janar  1878  paraqiti  prjektin  lidhur me  reformen
arsimor , né  até projekt  largpamés  theksohej:
Pérveq anés  sé  Anadollit  ,mund t'u béj  té  ditur se  né  Rumeli (vise  té  Ballkanit)e  sidomos  né Shqipéri s'ka  asnjé  fshat  té  keté  shkollé.  Populli  Shqiptar  i mjeré nuk  ka  asnjé  dokument -me  pérjashtim  té  emrave  té  tyre-qé  té  vértetojn  se  jané  nénshtetas  muslimané .
Pra  mjafton  ky  mjerim !Si  do  té  béhemi  njeréz  qytetéruar  me  kété injorancé ?
Kur  do  té  zgjohemi nga  gjumi  i  réndé ? Gjithashtu  edhe  edukimi i  vajzave  nuk  egziston  fare . Né  Stamboll  bile  nuk  kam  paré  as njé  shkoll pér  vajza ! Kur  do  t'i cilésojmé  "njeréz"  graté ? Duhet  ditur  se  pér  t'i  arritur  qéllimit , sé  pari  té shkollohen  vajzat e graté , se  edukata  fillon  né vatér  familjare ...
Sipas  marréveshjes  famékeqe té  Kongresit té  Berlinit  qé vazhdoi  njé muaj, (13 Qershor-13  korrik 1878) Turqit  do  té  largoheshin  nga  Ballkani.  Mirépo  Shqiptarét  qé deshén  liri ,  pavarési e  térési  nuk  e  pranuan  armépushimin  e  Shen Stefanit (3 Mars 1877) dhe  as  vendimet  e  Kongresit té  Berlinit .  
Ata  krijuan  Lidhjen  Shqiptare  né  Prizren  me  (13  Qershor 1978) dhe  vazhduan  si luftén  me  armé  dhe  até  diplomatike ,  dhe  deri  me  1881  poyhuajse  i  çliruan  viset  e  pushtuara.


NAMIK  QEMALI ( 1841-1888) 

Poeti  i madh  atdhetar . Rrjedh nga  njé  familje   e  madhe  fisnike  intelektuale .Pasi  vdiq néna  e  bija  e  Abdyllatif  Pashés  nga  Konica  ( Janiné ),qysh  ne  moshén  8  vjeç e  rriti
me  kujdesé i  ati  i nanesé. Dhe  qé  né  fémijéri tregonte  aftési  poetike  dhe  letrare .
Namik  Qemali  hartoi  e  botoi vjersha , romane , drama , shkrime ,historike ,kulturore  me  karakter  patriotik   dhe  demokratik .Me  pamflete kritikonte  sistemin  despotik  perandorak.
Ai shkruante:
"Dhe  né  mes  té  tokés  té  na  hedhin ,ne  e  qajmé  rruzullimin ! "
Né  çdo  rast  mbronte  liriné  individuale  dhe  kombétare.


ABIDIN  PASHE  DINO (1843 -1908)

Lindi  né  Preveze .  Biri  i  atdhetarit  Ahmet  Dino .Ishte  i  zgjuar , qé né fémijéri mésoi  disa  gjuhé té  huaja. Pasi mori  disa  mésime  private ,né  vitin 1863 mérgoi  né  Stamboll.
Né  vitin 1876 , kur u  shpall  kushtetuta  e paré , Abidin  Dinoja  u  caktua Komisar  i  portés  sé  Stambollit  hde  u dérgua  si  kryetar  i  njé  komisioni  té  jashtézakonshém  né  Janiné.
Me  1879  u gradua  Pasha , dhe  gjaté  verés  shérbeu  si   ministér  i  jashtém .
Sulltan  Abdylhamiti qé  dyshonte  te  patriotizmi  i  tij  se  mos  vazhdonte  bashképunimin
 me  Rilindésit ,  kur  u  shua  pisha  e  Lidhjes  Shqiptare  té  Prizrenit ,e  transferoi  Abidin  Pashén  né Adana.  
Kudo  qé  shérbente  Abidin  Pashé  Dinoja rrespektohej  nga  populli. Pasi  shérbeu  si  vali  i  ishujve  té  Mesdheut ,  u thirr  né  Stamboll dhe  u emérua inspektor  i pérgjithshém   i  viseve té  Ballkanit.
Abidin  Dino Pashé  Preveza  éshté  nga  valinjté  e  dalluar .Ai  ésht  pasqyruar  me  biografi  e  me  fotografi  né  librin  " 50  valinjté  e  famshém "  Né  Adana bulevardi  mé imadh  quhet "Abidin  Pasaha  Xhaddesi" .Po  dhe  né  Ankara  e  Stamboll  emri  i  Abidin  Pashés u  ésht  dhéne  dy  lagjeve  madhore.
Nga  familja  e  tij , kané dalé disa  figura  té shquara  si  nipi i  tij ,Suphi  Nuri shkrimtar i mirénjohur ,Rasim  Dino ,Abidini  i   ri  e  Arif  Dino ,  kéta  té fundit  piktoré  me  famé  ndérkombétare..


NAIM  HALIT  FRASHERI (1846-1900)

Poeti  mé i  ndritur i  rilindjes  Shqiptare ,mendimtar , arsimtar,pedagog .Lindi né  Frashér  mé  25  Maj 1846 . Mésimet  e  para  imori  nga hoxha i  fshatit i teqesé  bektashiane , kunisi  té  mésonte  edhe  Turqisht  e  Persisht.
Naimi  gjer  mé 1870  mésoi  miré  edhe  Greqishten . Latinishten ,Fréngjishten , Arabishten.
Biri  i  zgjuaré i  Frashérit mé 1871  shkoi  né  Stamboll  dhe  filloi  té punojé  né  njé  zyre
té  shtypi .  Né  Stamboll  ku lulézonte  kultura  e  Lindjes,  studion  miré  edhe  Persishten  dhe  boton  "Gramatika  e Persishte " sipas  metodés  sé  re.  
Dy  vjet  vuan  nga   semundéja  e  mushkérive , mjeku  e  késhillon tépushoi  dhe  té  marré  ajér  té  pastér , ndaj  kthehet  né  Janiné .

Mé  1874  emérohet   drejtor  i  doganés  né  Sarandé .Atje  takohet  edhe  me  Hoxhé  Hasan  Tahsinin . Atje  erdhi  dhe  , véllai i  tij  Samiu  nga  Tripoli , i Libisé ,  ku  gjendej  i  internuar.
Mé  1878 , kur  fillont punimet  Lidhja  Shqiptare  e  Prizrenit ,  Abdyli drejton  kété  organizaté  Shqiptare  politike .Abdyli  ,  Samiu ,Naimi....  etj.pérpiqen  té  realizojné  autonominé  e  ploté   Shqip"tare .   Naimi qé  kishte  ardhur  né  Shqipéri pérkrahte  punimet  e  Lidhjes , bashképunon  me  "Vatren  Kulturore  Shqiptare"  né  Stamboll,  té kryesuar  nga  
Samiu .
Pasi  shpérndahet  Lidhja  Shqiptare  e  Prizrenit edhe  Naimi  vendoset  né  Stamboll.

Lidhja  Shqiptare  politikisht  mbyllet ,  po  fillon  aktiviteti  kulturor  e letrar  me  ané  té  shtypit.  Naim  Frashéri emérohet  anétar  i  késhillit  té  lart  prané  ministrisé  sé  arsimit ,  qé  merrej  me  libra  dhe  botime  shkollore  té  pérgjithshme.Naimi  siguron lejen
 e botimit té  revistave  " DRITA", e mé  voné  "DITURIA" né  Shqip .Emérohet  shefi i  Késhillit  té  Lart" qé  do  té  thoté  zévendésministér .
Naimi  Frashéri  né kété  periudhé  shkruan  veprat  dhe  sidomos  qysh  nga  viti  1886  boton  né  Bukuresht  librat  letrare ,poetike , arsimore ,kulturore  né  Shqip si: Bagéti  e  bujqési,
" E  kéndimit té  çunave ,kéndonjétorja , pér  nxénés,"  Historia  e  Skénderbeut , Lulet  e  Verés ,  Parajsa  dhe  Fjala  Fluturake ,  Fletore  pér  Bektashinjté ,  Qerbelaja ,  Katér Stinét, Déshira  e  vértet  e  Shqiptaréve ,  kjo  e  fundit  Greqisht ,  etj..


ISMAIL  QEMALI (1846-1919)

Udhéheqési  i  pavarésisé.
Vali  i  dalluar,  diplomat , deputet ,  udhéheqés  shteti , mendimtar  dhe  kryetar  i  par  i shtetit  Shqiptar pas  pavarésisé .Ka  lindur  mé  16.10.1846 né  Kaniné - Vloré.

Rrjedh nga  njé  familje  fisnike patriote ,  stérgjyshi  mé  i  vjetér  Sinan  Pasha ,  qé ishte vezir e  admiral né  shekullin  XVI , kishte  marré  Libiné.  Edhe  gjyshi  i  Ismail  Qemalit ,Ismail  beu, duke  qené  njé  nga  té  aférmit  e  Ali  Pashé  Tepelenés ,  mé 1821  luftoi  kundér  Grekéve  qé  synonin  pushtimin  e  Shqiprisé jugore.

Gjithashtu  dhe  babai i  Ismail  Qemalit ,  Mehmet  Bej  Vlora ,  kur  ishte  drejtues i  Vlorés
 ,pér  shkak  se  kishte  pérkrahur  kryengritésit  lebér qé  pérpiqeshin pér  pavarési Shqiptare ,  ishte  arrestuar  dhe  syrgjynosur  né  Konja, ehde  kishte  vdekur  né  Athiné  me  1866.

Ismail  Qemali  u  detyrua  té  jetonte  familjarisht  né  Selanik .  Mé 1851  u  regjistrua né  njé  shkollé Turke  dhe  mé  voné  vazhdoi  gjimnazin  Grek  Zosimea  né Janiné .  Ishte  i  zgjuar, mésoi  Greqishten  e  vjetér , Latinishten ,  Italishten ,Fréngjishten . Né  shkollé  doli i  pari.
Mé  1860  shkoi  né  Stamboll  dhe  gjeti puné  né  Ministriné  e  Jashtme , si  pérkthyes .
Mori  pjesé  né  mbledhje patriotike  té  Hoxhé  Hasan  Tahsinit , Vaso  Pashé  Shkodranit ,Konstandin  Nelko Kristoforidhit ,etj. qé  ishin  grumbulluar né  Stamboll.
Pér  kété  shkak  Oborri  Perandorak   e  largoi  nga  Stambolli  dhe  e  dérgoi nén  prefekt   né  Rusquk (Bullgari)  prané  patriotit  té madh  Mithat  Pasha ,qé punonte  si vali rrethin  e  Danubit.
Me  t'u  eméruar  Mithat  Pasha  kryetar  i  diktimit té  larté  shtetéror , themeluar  mé  1868 ,edhe  Ismail  Qemalierdhi  né  kryeqytet duke  punuar  si  drejtor  i  sekretariatit  té  njé  zyre  juridike  té  larté ,  se né  até  kohé  nuk  kishte as  parlament ,  as  ministri  té  drejtésisé.
Kur  Shqiptarét  intelektualé  té  Stambollit  sé  treti heré  kérkuan  nga  shteti  té hapen  shkolla  e  vatra  Shqipe  me  alfabetin  Shqiptar ,  Ismail  	Qemali  ra né  sye  té  Babé-Aliut  dhe  u  dérgua  prap  nénprefekt ,né  Varna (Bullgari) .  Po Ismaili  erdhi  prap  né  Stamboll  dhe  mé  1871  mori  pjesé  né  njé  mbledhje  té  rilindésve ,  qé ishte  mbajtur  pér  formimin  e  alfabetit  Shqip.   Ky demarsh  u  pengua  edhe  nga  Kisha  Fanariote  Bizantine.
Né kohén  e  kryeministrit  Mithat Pasha (19.12.1876-- 5.2.1877) ishte  parashikuar  qé Shqipéria té  shpallej  njé  krahiné  autonome  duke  pérfshiré  gjithé  trojet  etnike..  Ky  vendim  ishte  imponuar  nga  Ismail  Qemal  Vlora .  Pra  nga  ky  shkak  I.Qemalin  e larguan  nga  Stambolli  dhe  deri  mé  1884 ,  shtaté  vjet  u  mbajt  i  internuar  né  Kytahja, Anadoll.
Por  patrioti  i  madh  nuk  gjunjézohej . Rilindésit  tjeré  Shqiptaré, Sulltan  Abdylhamitit i béné presione dhe  Ismail  Qemali  ufal , kur  ishte  mé  i  kalitur. 
Deri  mé  1900  shérbeu  si késhilltar  politik , diplomatik  e  juridik prané Sulltanit.

Mé  1  maj 1900  u  nis  pér  né  Tripoli  té Libisé , por  me  té  dalé  né  detin  e  liré , shkoi  né  Athiné  dhe  mori  drejtimin drejt  Europes.  Deri  né  vitin 1908 jetoi né  Romé, Paris, Gjenevé ,  Bruksel ,Loondér ...duke  bashképunuar  me  Shqiptarét  liridashés  dhe  Turqit  e  rinj patrioté .
Me  t'u  shpallur  Konstuticioni II  mé  1908  me  ndihmén  e  Shqiptaréve  té  veriut e té  Maqedonisé , I.Qemali  mori pjesé  né  zgjedhjet parlamentare  dhe  u  zgjodh deputet  i rrethit  té  Beratit , por né  fakt  ai  ishte  pérfaqésuesi  i mbar Shqipérisé.

Ismail  Qemal  Vlora qysh  prej  vitit  1908  deri  mé  1912  né  parlamentin  Osman  mbajti  shumé  fjalime  té  zjarrta ,dhe propozoi  shum  projekte  reformiste , pér  té shpétuar  shtetin Osman  nga  dekadenca .  Mirépo  ç'té  bénte  I.Qemal  Vlora ,  kur  Grekét ,  Bullgarét ,  Serbét e  Malazezté  té  bashkuar  né  Aleancén  Ballkanike  mé  12  Tetor 1912  sulmuan  barbarisht  viset  Shqiptare ,  dhe  ushtria  e  Babé-Aliut , pa  béré  asnjé  rezizdencé ,mé  
1  Néntor  1912  u  propozoi  armiqve armépushim  duke  pranuar  disfatén !...
Shqiptarét  qé  ishin  képutur  nga  rrypi  i  bashkimit  me  shtetin  Osman , u detyruan  té  vazhdojn  luftén  dhe  té  shpallin  pavarésiné e  tyre  duke shfrytézuar  edhe  diplomaciné  ndérkombétare ...


HOXHE  HASAN  TAHSINI (1811-1881)

Rektori  i  paré  Universitetit  té  Stambollit .
Lindi  né  7  Prill  1811 né  "Ninat , katund  i  Filatit né  Qaméri "."Hasan  Tahsini  pasi  mori  mésimet  e  para  nga  babai  i  tij  Osman  efendi ,qé  ishte  mufti dhe  muderriz , shkoi  familjarisht  né  Stamboll  ku  mbaroi  mésimet  e  mesme  e té  larta né  medrese .  Ishte  i  zgjuar , mé  1857  u dérgua  pér  studime  mé  té larta  né  Paris, ku  studioi 10  vjet .

Kur  u  kthye  né  Stamboll  mé 1868 ,u caktua  té hapte  Universitetin  e  paré  té Stambollit .
Deri  mé 1871 punoi  si  rektor  dhe  profesor  duke  dhéné  mésime  shkencore  pér  fiziké,  kimi ,kozmografi ,astronomi , biologji ,sociologji ,psikologji ,disiplina  qé  nuk  njiheshin  né  botén  lindore. Lidhur  me  kéto  tema  botoi  afro  20  libra e  njé  revisté  shkencore.
Pér  kété  puné  mori  titullin  Hoxhe (profesor)  Hasna  Tahsini  ishte  dhe  letrar e poet .
Bashkpunoi me  Ismail  Qemalin ,Vaso  Pashén ..etj .  Kontriboi pér  alfabetin  Shqip  té  Stambollitqé  u  themelua  mé  1879  né  Stamboll..


DR.IBRAHIM  TEMO (1865-1945)

Mjek, politikan ,demokrat dhe  patriot  i  shquar. Ka lindur  né Mars 1865  né  "Strugé" Eshté i biri i Muratit , stérgjyshérit  i ka pasur  nga  "Mati"
Mésimet  e para imori  Shqip  nga  familja  e  tij; vazhdoj  dy  vjet  shkollén  e  mesme .Megjithése  prindérit  e  tij nuk  donin , Ibrahim  Temoja u  hodh  né  Stamboll ,  se kishte  zell  té  madh  té kryente  shkolla  té larta .  Kishte  lexuar  veprat  e  Hoxhe Hasan  Tahsinit, Vaso  Pashé Shkodranit dhe té  Sami  e  Naim  Frshérit...
Gjaté  studimeve  universitare  1889  themeluan  me  disa  shok  shoqatén  politike ,patriotike ,demokratike.Luftonte  vetém  kundér  Sulltan  Abdylhamitit dhe  mbronte  tezén  e  decentralizimit .


ESAT  PASHE   JANINA (1862-1952)

Mbrojtési  hero  i Janinés .
Mehmet  Esat  Kaqi ka lindur mé 18  Dhjetor 1862 né  kala  té  Janinés .Shkollén  fillore  dhe  té mesme e  kreu né  Janiné,mé  1879  ftoi  provimin  té  vazhdon gjimnazin  ushtarak  té  Manastirit. Pas  njé  viti  kaloi  né  gjimnazin  ushtarak  "Kuleli" né  Stamboll. Duke  e kryer  ipari  liceun  mé 1884  u regjistrua  né  shkollén  e  larté  ushtarak. Edhe  né  até  shkollé  dul  i pari ,mori  gradén kapiten shtatmadhor  dhe  u  emérua  profesor  i mésimeve  shtatémadhorisé. Mé  18  Prill-1897 u emérua né  armatén  e  Janinesé . Mé 12  Korrik  u emérua  komandant  ushtrije  né Shkodér .  Me  té  plasur lufta  Ýtalo -Osmane mé 10. 8 1911 ,u  emérua  komandant  korparmate  né  Janin"  dhe  deri  né  Mars 1913  mbrojti  Janinené,heroikisht  dhe  me  nder .


SULEJMAN QYLQE (1884-1955)

Historian-Albanolog

I lindur  né  Shkup ,shkollén  fillore  kishte  mbaruar né  vendlindje ,pastaj  familjarisht  mérguan  né  Stamboll .Shkollén  e  mesme  e  kreu né  gjimnazin  e  Beshiktashit. mé 1905  prej  shkollés  sé  lart  ushtarak  doli  toger . Rrjedh  prej  njé familje  Shqiptare  nga " Luma" . Jan  botuar  mjaft  vepra  ,libra ,studime  e  enciklopedi .Té  Sulejman  Qulqes ,qé  vlejné  si  materiale  pér  punime  Albanologjike.


MEHMET PASHE  DERRALLA (1843-1918)

Ministri  i  paré i  Mbrojtjes  Shqiptare  i  	Qeverisé sé  Ismail  Qemalit.  Rrjedh  nga  njé  familje kreshnik  i  Tetovés. Kishte  lindur  né  katundin  Gradec . Babai  i  tij  , Hasan  Pashé  Dérralla  ka  qené njé  nga  udhéheqésit  ushtarak  té  "Lidhjes  sé  Prizrenit"
Babai  i Mehmet  Dérrallés nga  qé  donte  té  béhej  dhe i biri  ushtarak ,até  e  dérgoi  né  Stamboll  dhe  ku  e  mbaroi  shkollén  e  larté  ushtarak . Shérbeu  né  xhandérmeri né Kosové ,Shkup ,Manastir ,Selanik dhe  arriti  gradohet  Pasha (gjeneral).
Krahas  shérbimeve  zyrtare-ushtarak ,ndiqte edhe  punét  e  veprat  e  rilindésve  Shqiptare ; kishte  lidhje  ngushta  me  patriotét  qé  pérpiqeshin  té  realizonin  Pavarésiné  Shqiptare si  Idriz  Seferi,  Hasan  Prishtina ,  Ismail  Qemali etj.


ALI  SHEFQET  SHKUPI (1883-1953)

Njé  nga  ushtarakét  Shqiptaré  dhe  shok  i  afért  i  Mustafa Qemal  Ataturkut .Kryetari i paré  Shtatmadhorisé  Shqiptare  té  Qeverisé  sé  Ismail  Qemalit.  Ka  lindur  né  Shkup babain e ka pasur  nga  Peja.


HUSEIN  ATAMAN  PASHA (1900-1975)

Ushtarak  dhe  politikan  i ndershém . Kishte  lindur  né Janiné ,rridhte  nga  familja  fisnike Libohovite ,.Mbaroi  me  suksesé shkolén  e  lart " Harbije" dhe  pastaj  Akademin Ushtarake né  Stamboll ,shérbeu né ushtri  si  komandant  korparmate. Fliste  Shqip , ushqente  ndjenja  té  mira  pér  Shqiptarét  e  Shqipriné.


AHMET  QAUSH  KOSOVARI (1890-1980)

Njé  nga  rojet  e  shquara  té  "Ataturkut" Kishte  lindur  né  katundin  Novalan  té komunesé sé  Vushtrris.  Kur  kryente  detyrén  ushtarake  né  luftén  Ballkanike  mé  1912 me  40  shoké  shkoi  né  Vloré , por siç  pohonte  veté,  qeveria  e  Ismail  Qemalit nuk  ishte  né  gjendje  t'i  mbante  kéta  ushtaré té  shpérndaré ,dhe  emigroi  né  1914  né Stamboll.



EDHE  DISA PIKTORE , POETE, ARTÝSTE , SPORTÝSTE  ME  ORIGJIN  SHQIPTARE


ABIDIN  DINO (1913-1994) 

Piktor  karikaturist ,shkrimtar  pérparimtar , kishte  edhe  punime  kinematografike .Ka  disa vepra  té  botuara ,gézon  famé  ndérkombétare.


OMER  KALESHI (1932 .. )
Piktor  ultramodern  dhe  figurativ .Ka lindur  né  Kérçové -Maqedoni .Mésimet  e mesme  i mbaroi  né  Shkup .Pér  shkak  represionit  serbomadh  u  detyrua  té  mérgojé  né  Turqi 1956.
Véllai i  tij,  Prof.Dr.  Hasan  Kaleshi  (1920-1977) shkoi  né  Kosové  ku  punoi  né  Universitetin  e  Prishtinés  si  Albanolog  dhe  orientalist.


NEHAR  TYBLEK (1924-1994)

Piktor  dhe  karikaturist  i mirénjohur  Shqiptaré .Ka  lindur  né Manastir.punoi né  gazetat Aksham , Gynajdén ,Hyrrijet  etj.


SAMI GYNER (1914 -1991)

Ka  lindur  né  Prishtiné ,fotografist  i dalluar  me  famé  ndérkombétare .


VEFA  BOZAXHIU 

Vefa  ésht  njé  familje  qé  ka  emigruar né fillim  té  shek. XIX né  Stamboll. Haxhi  Sadik  efendiu  me t'u  vendosur  né  Stamboll  vazhdoi  té  ushtrojé  profesionin  qé kishte  né  Shqipéri ,  prodhimin  e  bozés .Sot  né  Turqi boza  e  prodhuar  nga  familja  "Vefa " éshté  e pérmendur  dhe  e  kérkuar  jo  vetém  nga  Turqit ,por  dhe  nga  turistet  e  huaja  té  shumté  qé  vizitojné  Turqiné.


DY ARTISTE  TEATRI

Halide  Pishkin (1906-1959)
Ka  lindur  né Tirané jeten teatrale e filloi  né  skenén  kombétare  té  Stambollit .Ka  luajtur shum role  né  teatér ,kinema ,pjesé  radiofonike  etj.


JILLMAZ  GRUDA (1930 ...)

Poet  ,aktor  dhe  artist  i teatrit  e  kinematografisé.


NIAZI  SULÇE (1938..)

Ka  lindur  né  Pejé ,shkollén fillore  dhe  gjimnazin  e  kreu  né  vendlindje. Nga  represioni  i regjimit  titist  me  1956 emigruan  né Turqi .Ka  botuar  afro  40 libra  me  poezi .Vjershat  e  tij  nga  piképamja tematike  kané  merita  pér  kauzén  kombétare té  Kosovés .



SPORTIST  PISHTAR 

ALI  SAMI JEN (1886-1951)

Ali  Sami  Jeni,  éshté  themeluesi i  Klubit "Gallatasaraj" ,biri  i  Sami  Frashérit. 
Studimet  e  mesme i kishte  kryer  né  gjimnazin  Gallatasaraj .  Né  kohén prapanike ,kur  né Turqi  nuk  lejohej  futbolli , Ali  Sami  Frashéri me  1905  bashké  me  disa  shoké  themeloi  Klubin  Gallatasaraj si  anétar nr.1. Luajti  edhe veté  mé  voné  shérbeu  si  arbitér  i dalluar . Stadiumi  ma i  madh  né  Mexhidijekoj  éshté  pagézuar  ALI  SAMI  JEN.

Né fushén  e  futbollit  pérmendim  dhe  Beratasin  "Vasfi  Samimi" portierin  e paré  dhe  veteran té klubit  Gallatasaraj té  Stambollit.


Nése  s'jenimerzitur  ende  ka  pér  t'u shtuar  figura  té  Elités  Shqiptare  né Turqi 
por  kesaj  rradhe  poelam  me  kaq,  e sipasé  intersimin  e  juaj  uné  vazhdoj  pérseri.


Pra  né  fund , dua  t'ju  pérgjigjem  dhe  Mjellmés , qé kishe pyetur  pér kéngétaren "Emel  Sajénén " a  ésht  vértet se qenka  Shqiptare ? 
Mjellma  né  até  koncert e  organizuaré nga  shoqata   "Véllezérit  Turko -Shqiptaré"  pikérisht mé  "3 Mars 1993"  pér ndihém   Kosove  dhe  pér  t'u  njohur  qéshtja  e Kosovés ,(qé mungonte  pak) mé  gjérsisht né  media  Turke,  isha  dhe  une  me  shum  antarét  e  familjesé ,  dhe  pikérisht ashtu  kaqené  sikur qé  epaskedégjuaré . 

Tani jupérshéndesé  edhe  njéhere  nga  Turqia..
BLU

----------


## Toni_GjilanCity

E nderuara BESA
mos ta harrojm edhe Hoxhe Hasan Tahsinin i cili ishte rektori i par the themeluesi i universitetit turk te asaj kohe
krahas qe sherbente si imam ky njeri ishte edhe njohes i mir i gjuheve te huaja ishte nje kimist , biolog dhe shum njeri i ngritur i cili fatkeqsisht eshte vrar nga tradhtija apo hipokriti i tij JANI VRETO egzistojn disa mendime se qellimi kryesor i vrasjes se HASAN TAHSINIT ishte se ai person ishte MUSLIMAN dhe ndoshta ua ka marr menndja kundershtarve te tij se do te jet i rrezikshem per fete tjera ? kjo ishte pak a shum nje histori per te cilen kam lexuar shkrime te vjetra
te pershendes per ket tem

----------


## dallandyshe

> E nderuara BESA
> mos ta harrojm edhe Hoxhe Hasan Tahsinin i cili ishte rektori i par the themeluesi i universitetit turk te asaj kohe
> krahas qe sherbente si imam ky njeri ishte edhe njohes i mir i gjuheve te huaja ishte nje kimist , biolog dhe shum njeri i ngritur i cili fatkeqsisht eshte vrar nga tradhtija apo hipokriti i tij JANI VRETO egzistojn disa mendime se qellimi kryesor i vrasjes se HASAN TAHSINIT ishte se ai person ishte MUSLIMAN dhe ndoshta ua ka marr menndja kundershtarve te tij se do te jet i rrezikshem per fete tjera ? kjo ishte pak a shum nje histori per te cilen kam lexuar shkrime te vjetra
> te pershendes per ket tem


Ne munges te Beses, po nderhyje meqenese ke permendur Hasan Tahsini apo Hoxha Tahsin mbahet si nje njeri shume i zgjuar nga jugu i Shqiperise, Saranda ka studiuar ne Stamboll, por meqe i takonte fese myslymane Shqiperia i con ne harese figura te tilla,  me te vertete ka patur nje zgjuarsi te madhe per ate periudhe. 
Di qe eshte me orgjine cam nga Ninati(me duket) nje fshat prane Konispolit ne kufi me Greqine.
Jutemi, nese dikush dine me shume per jeten e tij te na e tregoje?!

Do shtoja dicka dhe per turkesh kengetaren me te populluar te Ankarase Samine Sany apo Sanai (s`di si shkruhet ne turqisht emri i saj) yllin e muzikes popullore, me orgjine shqiptare, prinderit e saj te shpergulur me 39-n nga Cameria jane kembyer si turq prej grekut gjate luftes se pare boterore ne shkembimet turk-grek( sa e tmerrshme, shqiptaret mysliman i detyruan me dhune te behen turq).

----------


## Saint-Simone

> Do shtoja dicka dhe per turkesh kengetaren me te populluar te Ankarase Samine Sany apo Sanai (s`di si shkruhet ne turqisht emri i saj) yllin e muzikes popullore, me orgjine shqiptare, prinderit e saj te shpergulur me 39-n nga Cameria jane kembyer si turq prej grekut gjate luftes se pare boterore ne shkembimet turk-grek



o dallendyshe po pate mundesi me e shkrujt tamam emrin e kesaj kengetares do ishte mire...ta dime ... nuk e di te kete kengetare me emrin samine....

----------


## dallandyshe

> o dallendyshe po pate mundesi me e shkrujt tamam emrin e kesaj kengetares do ishte mire...ta dime ... nuk e di te kete kengetare me emrin samine....


Nuk di si shkruhet ne turqisht emri i saj, e shkrojta si e kam degjuar.
Si ka mundesi se kur i pyet turqit jashte, gati e njohin si kengetare shume te mire pa ditur qe eshte shqiptare, mendoj se mund te jete rreth moshes 50-60 tani( nuk jam e sigurt) kam degjuar nje kasete te saj dhe me fotografine po nuk me terhoqi pasi kenget ishin turqisht dhe nuk e kuptoja. Do te interesohem ne te ardhmen per me shume te dhena....
Dhe tmerri qe ti nuk e kupton apo nuk don ta kuptosh eshte se nena e saj me familjen jane shpergulur me force nga Cameria prej grekut ne 1939 dhe meqe ishin myslimane i kembyen me turq. 
Se di si mund ta bej me te qarte situaten pasi ti jeton ne Turqi, me mire lexo dicka me shume per historine e Shqiperise. 
Le qe ti nuk je me orgjine shqiptare, c`te duhet te dishe....

----------


## Toni_GjilanCity

> kush i detyroi dhe ku eshte tmerri ketu???


 PER SAINT SIMONE
i nderuar  po te kishin perdor dhune turqit tek shqiptaret asnje kish nuk do ta kishin len mbi token e shqiptareve kete duhet ta dish?askush nuk ka perdor dhune sepse ju kan perbmbajt fjales se Allahut i cili ne Kuran thot ateher nese me dhun do te kishte ndodh kjo do tkishte qen njeri nder mekatet me te medhaja?

----------


## Saint-Simone

ketu eshte bere nje çorbe e madhe 

PER DALLENDYSHEN 
1.Te pyeta per emrin e asaj kengetares sa per ta ditur sepse bera search dhe ti e kupton qe po te besh search me emrin e gabuar nuk gjen dot gje. Une doja ta dija, dhe do te krenohesha po te kishte nje kengetare shqiptare te sukseshme. Nuk doja qe te "pergenjeshtroja" ty. (mesa duket ti ne kete forme e ke kuptuar). Meqe jemi ne fushen e muzikes. Ke degjuar per Candan Erçetin?  (xhandan erçetin lexohet). Kjo eshte nje kengetare me origjine shqiptare tjeter mjaft e sukseshme dhe ka kenge shume te bukura. 

2.


> Le qe ti nuk je me orgjine shqiptare, c`te duhet te dishe....


 une kete po e marr thjesht si nje fjali e thene ne momente zemerimi per te cilen me vone je penduar. Perndryshe me duhet te them gjera te tilla qe do te ofendonin... 

mos i merr gjerat ters...mundohu te flasesh me njerezit dhe mos i ofendo. une te thase se ku eshte tmerri,  kaq... doja ta dija nese ti e shihje tmerrin si veper e turqve apo e grekeve...nejse pak rendesi ka...

sa e njoh historine une ti nuk mund ta dish ...

PER TONIN...
ato qe tu nuk kane lidhje... i je drejtu personit te gabum...lexoji me kujdes ato qe jane shkruajtur...
sa per turqit mos ji aq i sigurte... edhe ata kane vra e pre...

----------


## Bosi

Besa ,ne Rradhe Te Pare Urime Per Gjuhen Shqipe Qe E Shkruan Shume Here Me Mire  Se Shume Shqiptare Qe Kane Lind Dhe Jan Shkolluar Neper Shkollat Shqipe

----------


## Saint-Simone

kane lindur dhe jane shkolluar thuhet ne gjuhen shqipe... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Bosi

bravo kurioz, ke te drejte per kritiken.

----------


## Saint-Simone

une e dija qe e di...
thjesht per muhabet.. mos na keqkupto  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [xeni]

Shume prej jush mbase nuk e kane degjuar kete emer me pare. Per fat te mire ne Turqi shume shqiptare kane arritur suksese te medha, por per fat te keq shume pak njihen. 



*Islam Çupi (Tirane 1932- Stamboll 2001)*

Islam Çupi lindi ne vitin 1932 ne Tirane. Pas ardhjes ne pushtet te Enver Hoxhes familja e tij u shperngul ne Turqi. Ndoqi studimet ne "Gallatasaraj Lisesi" dhe me pas ne "Vefa Lisesi" nga ku edhe u diplomua. Per njefare kohe u aktivizua me disa skuadra amatore dhe me pas filloi punen si gazetar sporti. Gjate karrieres se tij 44 vjeçare si gazetar fitoi 26 çmime dhe fitoi rrespektin e te gjithe autoriteteve te kesaj fushe. Aftesite e tij gjuhesore dhe zgjuarsia e jashtezakonshme bene qe profesioni i "gazetarit sportiv" te fitonte rrespekt ne Turqi. Eshte cilesuar si "Balzaku i Sportit" dhe "Princi Shqiptar". 
Vdiq me 6 Shkurt 2001.

----------


## abica

Kur flitet për një figurë të shquar si Ogyst Konti dhe për një filozof e sociolog pak të njohur si Branko Merxhani natyrisht nuk mund të mos ndjesh përgjegjësi për atë që do të shkruash apo që mendon të shkruash.                                                                                                                                                                                      Të dy janë të hershëm,njëri si themelues i rrymës së pozitivizmit dhe të sociologjisë si shkencë dhe tjetri për Shqipërinë një personalitet i letrave që ndonëse nuk i bëri as dy dekada në vendin e tij la gjurmë të pashlyeshme sidomos në mendimin filozofik shoqëror e politik shqipëtar të viteve 30 të shekullit XX. Përgjegjësia rritet më tepër kur do të shqyrtosh dhe ndikimet e francezit Kont në një mendimtar të kompletuar si Branko Merxhani .Është e natyrshme që edhe vështirësitëë dhe shqetësimet do të jenë të natyrave të ndryshme. Fillimisht njëherë me literaturën për këta dy mendimtarë. Na u desh mjaft kohë e përpjekje për ta grumbulluar. Për Brankon na e lehtësoi punën botimi i shtëpisë botuese Plejad,i veprës në një volum të tij me shkrime të zgjedhura.Vështirësi tjetër për ne ishte sigurimi i të dhënave për jetën e veprimtarinë e Merxhanit.  Ai ishte dhe u bë sociolog e botoi një revistë edhe sociologjike si  Përpjekja Shqiptare, në një kohë kur për sociologjinë nuk flitej fare ose fitej fare pak krahasuar me kohën e sotme, duhet ta themi belbëzohej .Në këtë kuptim themi që rritet vlera e një figure si B.Merxhani po dhe vështirësitë për njohjen e saj dhe vendosjen e tij në mjedisin e kohës së vet. Vështirësitë kanë të bëjnë edhe me faktin se ne për herë të parë i hyjmë një pune të pavarur e cila kërkon përcaktimin e metodës së punës, rrugën që do të ndiqej deri në realizimin e saj .Pengesat dhe vështirësitë ishin dhe të karakterit praktik për konceptimin e temës ,përmast e saj, lidhur me përmbajtjen e saj e plot e plot të tjera.                                                                                                                                                     Një pjesë të kohës na e mori dhe gjetja e literaturës dhe përpunimi i saj. Na u desh të shihnim materiale të ndryshme në shqip e në gjuhë të huaj por dhe nga interneti. Në kërkimet tona sidomos për figurën e Ogys Kontit na u desh të shihnim pjesë të historisë së filozfisë, të sociologjisë,fjalorë të filozofisë dhe të sociologjisë, enciklopedi të ndryshme në gjuhët e mëdha. Kërkuam edhe për shkrime të vecanta për Ogyst Kontin në shqip e në gjuhë të tjera por gjetëm fare pak.
Ndërsa për Branko Merxhanin studime apo qoftë dhe artikuj të thjeshtë pothuajse ska fare. Si përjashtim ekziston vetëm një Antologji e mendimit politik e shoqëror shqiptar ,mjaft voluminoze edhe një vëllim me vepren e tij. Pikërisht në këto të dyja u mbështetëm për pjesën që ka të bëjë me sociologun Merxhani edhe ndikimin e francezit Ogyst Kont mbi të. Të shpresojmë që studimi ynë të ketë arritur dicka, duke qenë se jemi në një fushë e në një Personalitet të palëvruar pothuajse fare. Urojmë që shkrimet në të ardhmen të shtohen,të shumohen që të jenë dhe një kontribut si për njohjen nga opinioni publik shqiptar, ashtu dhe nga sociologët e rinj që do të japin ndihmesën e tyre në zhvillimin e shoqërisë shqipëtare.                                        
  Por e tashmja, aq më tepër e ardhmja nuk mund të ravijzohet  pa njohur të kaluarën.Ndihmesa e Branko Merxhanit është një prurje më tepër e rëndësishme e hershme që na nderon e na bën të ndjehemi krenarë me një figurë si Branko Merxhani.Shpresojmë që puna jonë të mbushë diçka në boshllekun që kemi në këtë drejtim. Të paktën do të jenë dy fjalë për sociologun shqiptarë.Të tjerët që vijnë le të thonë më shumë,më mirë e të thellohen më tepër në këtë fushë gati të paprekur.                                                                                                                                                                                           
    Natyrisht kur fillon një temë si kjo e jona për një personalitet jo aq të njohur si Branko Merxhani që i takon brezit të viteve 30, të paktë për Shqipërinë, njeriu duhet të vrasë mendjen se si do ta shtjellojë temën, cilat janë fillesat e saj, para se të marrë penën të shkruajë.Pasi e studjuam mirë literaturën e mbledhur dhe disa materiale për kohën kur jetoi e punoi Branko Merxhani që kishin të bënin me tekstet e historisë u ulëm e bëmë konceptimin e temës. Për vetë natyrën e saj tema jonë ka dy pjesë:                                                                                              
Njëra ka të bëjë me Ogyst Kontin, ndërsa pjesa tjetër ka të bëjë me Branko Merxhanin dhe ndikimin e të parit mbi të dytin.Këto dy pjesë janë pak a shumë të barabarta.    Në të parën menduam të kujtojmë dy paralele:Ogyst Konti si themelues i sociologjisë së sotme dhe më pak veprimtarinë e tij si filozof i mirëfilltë si themelues i rrymës të pozitivizmit.                                       
Problemi tjetër kishte të bënte me sociologët e tjerë qe ishin bashkëkohës të tij apo që erdhën fill pas tij si një Emil Durkheim apo edhe të tjerë të djeshëm apo të sotëm.                                                                                                                 Pjesa tjetër ngërthen përgjithësisht tre apo katër paralele që kanë të bejnë me jetën e  veprën e Branko Merxhanit si dhe ndikimin kontian në të.Këtu duhet të dallojmë në mënyrë të detajuar secilin prej tyre.                                                                                                                                                       
     Së pari ,njëherë jeta, veprimtaria e Branko Merxhanit dhe disa paralele me jetën e Ogyst Kontit dhe sociologëve të tjerë si Emil Durkheim e ndonjë tjetër që ishte dhe bashkohës i Merxhanit.                                                                                                                                                     Së dyti, kemi një artikull të gjatë të vetë sociologut shqiptarë të viteve 30 për filozofin dhe sociologun Ogyst Kont, ku ai jep vlerësimet e pikëpamjet e veta mbi të si dhe në një mënyrë ose një tjetër trajton sociologjinë si shkencë.                                                                                                                  
 Së treti, duke qenë që në ato kohra një personalitet i veshur dhe me kostumin e sociologut (e ka një stof të tillë në veprën e vet si rrallëkushi bile po të bëjmë krahasime jo vetëm me bashkëkohësit e tij  por dhe me kohën e sotme) ai shqyrton me kompetencë dhe në fusha të tilla si historia ,arsimi, kultura, gruaja ,dhe e thotë një fjalë të re për Shqipërinë.    Së katërti, problemi i katërt dhe i fundit që shtjellojmë në kuadrin e pjesës së dytë ka të bëjë me ndikimet kontiane në pikëpamjet e Merxhanit, në botëkuptimin e tij, në shrytëzimin e tyre për të parë një dritë të re për shoqërinë e prapambetur shqiptare brenda së cilës jetonte dhe ai vetë. Të bën përshtypje analiza sociologjike e detajuar dhe kompetente e jetës shqiptare të kohës, analiza që zor se i gjejmë dhe sot ndonëse kanë kaluar 80 vjet dhe sociologjia si shkencë dhe shoqëria shqiptare kanë ecur përpara                                                                                                                                 Së pesti, sythi i fundit i pjesës së dytë  ka të bëjë me disa mendimtarë por jo sociologë të kalibrit të Branko Merxhanit që su mungon dhe kompetenca sociologjike si Vangjel Koça , Nebil Çika, Ismet Toto e të tjerë të cilët krahasohen në një mënyrë ose një tjetër me të. Si lartësi mendimi apo personaliteti ato nuk qëndrojnë më poshtë se ai.                                                                               
Në temë veç këtyre problemeve kryesore ,analizave dhe anë të tjera që kanë të bëjnë me formimin ideor të Branko Merxhanit jo vetëm si sociolog dhe si filozof i ka pasur edhe mësuesi i tij shpirtëror Ogyst Konti.  Sigurisht jemi të vetëdijshëm se edhe me aq sa është botuar vepra e Branko Merxhanit nuk mund të futet në kornizat e një teme si e jona. Ajo kërkon forca të shumta për ta nxjerrë në pah ndihmesën e tij në sociologjinë shqiptare dhe për më tëpër specialist të mirëfilltë të sociologjisë që duhet të merren me këtë figurë të madhe të mendimit shqiptarë në gjysmën e parë të shekullit të XX e më gjerë. Sidoqoftë për ne që po merremi me një figurë si Branko Merxhani është nder dhe krenari pavarësisht se sado pak themi dhe dy fjalë mirë apo keq për këtë personalitet të letrave shqipe që ende mbetet i panjohur për publikun e lexuesin shqiptarë.
Jeta e Branko Merxhanit (vendi i tij në mendimin shqiptar) dhe disa paralele  në jetën e Kontit dhe Durkheimit.
      Branko Merxhani është nga ata autor që as koha nuk ia zbuloi të gjitha misteret që e rrethonin,pavarësisht kontributit që ai la për shoqërinë. Ai ishte mëshirim i gjallë i idealeve edhe pse ato nuk u realizuan por ndihmuan në përmirësimin e realitetit pikërisht kur këto ideale nuk merren si realitet.                                                                                                                                                                
Biografia e Branko Merxhanit është e vështirë të prezantohet e saktë për lexuesin pasi ai është një emër që edhe sot endet mes të njohurës dhe të panjohurës.Këtë fakt,të njohje mosnjohjes,e plotëson dhe prejardhja e tij e mjegullt. Ai u lind në një qytet anonim të Turqisë,ku dhe viti i lindjes mbetet i pasigurt, por menohet të jetë aty nga fundi i shekullit XIX. Nëna e tij mendohet të ketë qenë një guvernante gjermane. Ndërsa për sa i përket studimeve që ai ndoqi është sërish e vështirë të dalësh në përfundime të sakta, por presupozohet që Merxhani të ketë ndjekur kolegjin anglez
(ose ate francez) në Izmir të Turqisë. Studimet të mëtejshme ai i ndoqi në Gjermani ose Austri. Nuk dihet me siguri se në çfarë viti erdhi për herë të parë në Shqipëri dhe më konkretisht në Gjirokastër dhe Tiranë  Branko Merxhani, por ajo që vlen për tu përmendur është që Merxhani do të konsiderohej si një nga mendimtarët më të shquar të historisë dhe kulturës shqiptare dhe një publicist gjenial, kjo për arsye se gjatë viteve 30-të Merxhani do të shfaqej si një ndër konfiguruesit dhe galvinizuesit më përfaqsimtarë të mendimit social e filozofik të inteligjencës shqiptare.                                                                                                                                    
    Merxhani është një gazetar i dorës së parë jo vetëm nga eseja, fejtoni,  artikulli, vëzhgimi, analiza politike apo studimi shkencor i ndrydhur në rreptësinë e kufizës hipografike i japin penës së tij një tendosje të pazakontë,një përqëndrim dhe një fuqi komunikimi si rrallëkushi, por mbi të gjitha se ai në këtë kapërcyell, shtron tryezën e diskutimit intelektual të kohës, dilemën e madhe shqiptare:nga Lindja apo Perëndimi? Por pavarësisht shkëlqimit të tij si një gazetar, sociolog, filozof me një kapacitet të jashtzakonshëm ai sërish nuk ndjehet i plotësuar. Ai dëshiron që të ngrejë krye ndaj realitetit jo vetëm në mënyrë kritike por dhe konstruktive me ambicien për të ndërtuar një botë ideale, ku të duash ti parapërgatitësh rrugët e së ardhmes një populli, e njëherësh të luftosh për tu dhënë këtyre rrugëve kahun nëpër të cilin populli në mënyrë të paracaktuar zhvendoset,kjo do të thotë ta kapërcesh situatën imediate, realitetin ekzistues,në një drejtim revolucionar dhe të ngresh kundrejt tij kundër botën tënde.                                                                                                                  Duke mos qenë për një lojë intelektuale, dhe as një objekt kundrimi,kjo kundërbotë paraqitet si një përfitim,madje si programim e formulim i një kodi gjenetik të shndërrimit të popullit dhe kulturës shqiptare,dhe në vitin 1929 e pagëzoi këtë ideologji me termin Neo-Shqiptarizma. Gjatë vitit 1935 Merxhani është mjaft aktiv në gazetën Demokratia me një seri artikujsh të cilat u botuan nën titullin Nga një libër i pabotuar,në të cilën sociologu dhe filozofi u tregonte shqiptarve se cjanë kultura dhe qytetërimi, çfarë e dallon materializmin historik nga idealizmi, çpërfaqësojnë  individi dhe shoqëria etj.  Në vitin 1935 në qytetin e Fierit shpërthen një revoltë  e drejtuar prej disa intelektualësh dhe ofucerësh e cila shtypet me shpejtësi. Ndër të parët që lufton doktrinën fashiste, Merxhani ka denoncuar eksperimentin sadist rus në zbatimin e doktrinës marksiste-leniniste dhe po në të njëjtën kohë ka lëshuar alarmin për rrezikun bolshevist në Shqipëri. Vendi është në kolaps,punë nuk ka, buka është shtrenjtuar, Italia ka pezulluar ndihmën ekonomike, arka e shtetit është e zbrazur. Më 1936,  në Korçë punëtorët dhe studentët ngrihen në protesta  me parrullën bukë dhe punë. Në Kuçovë punëtorët e naftës bëjnë grevë, zanatçinjtë mbyllin dyqanet, fshatarët nuk kanë me se të ushqehen. Qytetet janë kthyer në gjendje mjerimi. Edhe në këtë situatë emergjente për vendin, Merxhani vazhdon të jetë aktiv në shtypin e kohës duke u munduar tu ngulisë në mendje shqiptarve idenë se e vetmja mënyrë shndërrimi është ajo e evolimit social,nëpërmjet kulturës dhe moralit. Këto mësime utopike Merxhani i kishte mësuar nga Ogyst Konti,Emil Durkheim etj.   Opinioni i Merxhanit është original dhe mjaft interesant, por ai ka hasur mjaft vështirësi në botimin e artikujve sikundër dhe mjaft autor të njohur të kohës të viteve 30-të si: Z.Prismi,K.Maloki etj. Duke qenë se Merxhani dhe autorët e lartpërmendur flisnin pa dorashka për problemet që po kalonte vendi, qeveria mori një vendim drastik duke censuruar pothuajse të gjithë shtypin e kohës. Pavarësisht kësaj Merxhani utopik vazhdoi të shkruante artikujt e tij të sertë port ë vërtetë.Por utopizmi i B.Merxhanit përfundoi me largimin e tij nga Shqipëria duke e lënë vendin nën hijen e zezë të pushtimit italian. Ai mbeti një legjendë misterioze e viteve 30-të disi mistike :adams: jysmë turk-gjysmë shqiptar,gjysmë mysliman-gjysmë kaur,gjysmë filozof asket-gjysmë gazetar militant. Rreth 43 vjet pas largimit përfundimtar prej vendit të utopisë së vet Branko Merxhani ndërron jetë rreth moshës 87-të vjecare. Utopia e Branko Merxhanit në mënyrë të papritur po rifunksionalizohet, prandaj të mos habitemi nëse një ditë na shfaqet si një e vërtetë e parakohshme utopia e këtij njeriu të mistershëm prej të cilit askush nuk pati guxuar të kërkonte aq frikshëm rrugët e së ardhmes shqiptare,që shpesh shpërblimi i tyre është më i fortë te përpjekjet se sa të realizimit.E thënë ndryshe,të udhëtosh me shpresë është më mirë se sa të arrish. Ky ishte rasti tipik i utopisti shqiptar Branko Merxhani.

NURIJE SHEHI
sociologe

----------


## [Asteroid]

> Besa ,ne Rradhe Te Pare Urime Per Gjuhen Shqipe Qe E Shkruan Shume Here Me Mire  Se Shume Shqiptare Qe Kane Lind Dhe Jan Shkolluar Neper Shkollat Shqipe


Une i kam ber urimet me kete profil dhe tani po i bej perseri me profilin tim te ri se nuk me kujtohen te dhenat. Ok urime te gjithe atyre qe ruajn traditat, gjuhen dhe cdo gje qe ka te bej me identitetin e tije. Ju falenderoj perzemersisht

----------

